# Other Pets > Dogs >  ~ German Dog Appreciation Thread! ~

## satomi325

So lets show our Germans some love and appreciation!  :Very Happy: 

(*warning* I will be constantly spamming this thread)


Doberman Pinscher, Magnum P.I:







German Shepherd Dog, Jesse:




Doberman Pinscher, Magnum P.I, and German Shepherd Dog, Jesse.




10 months ago:



Miniature Pinscher, Tessa:




Miniature Pinscher, Tessa, and Doberman Pinscher, Magnum P.I.
10 month ago:





Currently:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-05-2013),dgring (01-13-2014),_DNACurtusK_ (07-05-2013),DooLittle (07-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (05-27-2014),_Slim_ (02-16-2014)

----------


## foobar

Nice ones and good idea!

Alright, he has some German blood in there too. It's a mix between German Shepherd and Czech Wolfdog. So, a washed-out German Shepherd, or vice versa, however you prefer  :Wink: 

Once upon a time...


Snow, snow, snow!




Water is fine too!




Lying & standing around has to be now and then




And, floating around! No, he's not sprinting if you look close enough  :Wink: :

----------

DooLittle (07-06-2013),_Flikky_ (07-05-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (05-27-2014),_satomi325_ (07-05-2013),_threezero_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I'll play.  :Smile: 





He loves the sprinkler-

----------

_Andybill_ (06-08-2014),_satomi325_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Mystic, my GSD. She's old now, these were taken a few years ago. 






Doggy smile lol

----------

DooLittle (07-06-2013),_satomi325_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

This fits in this thread and shows I don't hate small dogs lol:

I was playing with my friends min pin/chihuahua mix yesterday, so he's half german lol. He's a funny little dog. He protects whomever's lap he's on. He was sitting on my lap and my friend pretended to hit me and he bit him. Then he also bit me when i tried to readjust him since he was sliding off my lap. I thought we were friends, guess not...  :Sad:

----------


## SnowShredder

Here's our rottweiler the day we brought him home


And here's him a little more recently

----------

_loonunit_ (07-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013),_satomi325_ (07-05-2013),_threezero_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

Beautiful dogs you all.

We have a German Jagd Terrier here but I need to get pics of her whenever it stops pouring out.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Skiploder

Jagdterrier FTW.

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (01-22-2014),_satomi325_ (07-05-2013),_STjepkes_ (01-12-2014)

----------


## satomi325

> Lying & standing around has to be now and then


Amazing looking dog! Love the blend of colors. Perfect for camouflage.

Where did you get your fur saver collar?
I've been trying to locate a store that has them, but no luck so far. I know they're online, but I wanted to get my dogs fitted with the correct size.

----------


## DooLittle

Foobar, I love that dog.  Beautiful.

----------


## Daigga

Figured I'd chime in with my family dogs. The little black one is Bear, a miniature poodle/dachshund mix, and the big dog is Levi, a shepherd rottweiler (or at least we think). 



Poor Levi blew out the tendons on both his back legs and will need surgery to fix it. Unfortunately, he belongs to my brother, whose youngest son (5) was born with a very sever heart defect that has required a few million in surgeries already, and probably more in the coming years. It sucks when it comes down to your dog or your kid, because it isn't much of a choice to make. I've been thinking about setting up a crowd funding thing to try and raise the money Levi need to fix his legs, but the family as a whole still needs to decide what happens with him. Long story, he may end up living with me or my parents. I really want everything to work out well for him, he's such a sweet dog.





Odin thrown in just because I liked the picture. My boy isn't German at all, which is weird considering the family dog history.

----------


## Miranda2

here is our girl Sasha she is a mix 3/4 rottie, my hubby rescued her a few years ago. We've always had a rottie and my mom has had a few as well. But our last boy had to be put down because his hips were sooo bad. It seems like all the rotties these days have hip issues. Even our mix has bad hips.


We also have a boston terrier, two italian greyhounds and a chihuahua(too many dogs).

----------


## alucard0822

Wyatt, our 7wk old GSD

----------


## 200xth

Just brought him home yesterday.  Exactly 8 week old Berger Blanc Suiss Shepherd.

Bad lighting on the pic, but he was laying under my computer table.

----------


## rlditmars

Here are a couple pics of my beasties. They're tiny, but tenacious.

Bella
[IMG][/IMG]
Jett
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]

[/IMG]

Honest, they're vicious. Just look at the bones. My wife dressed them up like that. Well just the hats.

----------


## Monty's_Mom

My male GSP Digger Dawg.

----------


## rlditmars

> My male GSP Digger Dawg.


Beautiful dog. I grew up with one of those and he was an unbelievably good hunter for pheasants. Even without your signature block I could tell you were from the north with the pic of the Ptarmigan

----------

Monty's_Mom (05-22-2015)

----------


## Asherah

Dekkja, AKC registered German Shepherd.  My running/hiking/yoga buddy along with being one of the best dogs I have ever owned. She is 1 1/2. Hasn't yet grown into the ears! ha! Unfortunately, I haven't uploaded any pics of here since winter, but these will do.  :Smile:

----------


## Monty's_Mom

Thank you for the compliment. All the photos here are beautiful. We lived in the Yukon until 2007, that is where the ptarmigan pic was taken. There are not any ptarmigan here in central Alberta.

Digger went by plane to Fairbanks from Pennsylvania, then from Fairbanks to Dawson City Yukon. A friend picked him up at the Fairbanks airport and kept him overnight for me. He had a layover on his long flight and the airline employees were great. For the short jaunt between Fairbanks and Dawson City, he got constant ear scratches in his kennel from the co-pilot, he flew first class in the cockpit.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

She got so big


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Monty's_Mom

I know German breeds are often labelled as cat killers, more than any other breed. It can and does happen. Dogs raised from a puppy in a home with cats makes a big difference. I think an issue that is more important is to raise kittens with dogs in the home. A small furry critter with jerky scared movements can trigger a prey response from any dog. A cat that is raised with dogs just doesn't give a fly poop.

I have noticed many times, my 10yr old male GSP and 5 yr old male cat happily curl up together and groom each other. I had a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon and she was the same way.

----------


## Mr. Misha

Thought i'd share my first GSD and buddy, August. I adopted him about 6 months ago. He acts more like a cat but i love it!

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Love her


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## fireflii

I've got two German Shepherds. The first one is Enzo, 2 1/2 year old black/tan male:


And second one is Maggie, 9 month old black/red female (taken 2 months ago):

----------


## rlditmars

Well we added another German dog (Dachshund) to our mix after we lost our girl of twelve years to a lung tumor. Careful now, he's vicious.

[IMG][/IMG]

We also picked up a rescue which we were told was wire haired dachshund and terrier mix. Her is a pic of the whole gang.

[IMG][/IMG]

Thanks for looking.

----------


## MiniMed

Love this! I have a Great Dane aka German Mastiff (not Danish as many believe) who is the love of my life! Her name is Josephine aka Joey born 4/1/14




As a baby ❤️




Goofy derp dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Asherah_ (08-08-2016)

----------

